# ? breast cyst aspiration



## Kimberley (Feb 2, 2009)

Using 1% lidocaine local anesthesia and aseptic technique, 3 of the largest cysts in the 12:00 position were aspirated using a 20-gauge aspiration needle. Small amount of fluid was recovered. Post aspiration left mammogram was obtained of which mammogram reveals resolution of previously noted nodular density in the central aspect of the left breast. 

If US guidance is only mentioned in the header of the report, is it billable? 

Is a post mammogram billable? If mammo performed b/4 and after are they both billable, the after with a 76 modifier??? 

19000 or 19000, 19001 x 2 I'm thinking 19000 is correct since the cysts were all in the 12:00 position.


----------



## Kimberley (Feb 5, 2009)

*breast aspiration*

Does anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## LLovett (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree with you on the 19000, since it doesn't look like the needle was withdrawn and reinserted. I also agree with adding the modifier to the 2nd mam but I don't know if you will get paid or not. My claim scrubber is telling me no for medicare but ok for commercial. Based on the note you posted I would not bill for the US, but I tend to be more conservative. I have always been told that you have to bill for what is in the op report itself, not the header.

Hope this is helpful,

Laura, CPC


----------

